# Freestyle libre - self funding



## grainger (Mar 21, 2018)

hey all

Sorry if this has been asked before but how much do people pay to fund a freestyle libre - I've had a look online and I'm thinking after the initial outlay it'd be about £120 a month - is this right?

I'm looking into it as I'm keen to keep on track with my diabetes once this next bundle of joy has arrived and I think a libre will help me do that a lot easier than ensuring I'm finger prick testing all the time. Unfortunately my clinic do not fund them on NHS.

Thanks


----------



## Ljc (Mar 21, 2018)

If  you register with Abbott’s site
https://www.freestylelibre.co.uk/libre/products/sensors.html
You can claim VAT relief and sadly only occasionally now free postage.
So sensors are £57 ish each less VAT.

Yes they are expensive , some people can only use them part time because of this .

I adore mine, it’s been a game changer for me but for some reason a few people on here who’s tried them found they were far too inaccurate, mine are usually really close to a meter reading I often use it to bolus., it’s great for heading off a hypo , it doesn’t alarm though. I test around 16 times  a day .


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 21, 2018)

When you order them remember to tick the box to get the VAT taken off, then it works out at about £50 each.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 22, 2018)

I met a ground of people with T1 and all bar one of us was using the Libre.  We got onto discussing what we would give up before we gave up our Libre.  Holidays, wine, ...

There are slight differences between the Libre reading and BG but then they are measuring different things.  However they are close enough, although if there is a bigger difference than usual I use it as a reminder that perhaps I am not sufficiently hydrated.

The biggest benefits for me using the Libre are

- the direction of travel alongside the glucose reading
A reading of 5 when driving is fine, a check on the Libre with a vertical arrow down tells me I need food to be safe driving.  A 4.5 rising when setting off into town is fine, but a level arrow would tell me a snack is called for. 6.5 at bedtime is fine, but 6.5 with a steep rise might prompt a correction or at least a check when I finish reading my book.

- easy checking when out and about or excercising.
Because it is so easy to check and costs nothing extra I check a lot more often.  When playing sport it is great for checking if a top up of glucose is needed before problems arise and prevent me from carrying on.  Out walking I can check through layers of clothing and head off any problems, and avoid overtreating lows or highs.

- the download of data to use for looking at overall patterns.
This enables me to identify patterns easily and helps me to make adjustments to my pump settings.  It is fantastic for basal rate testing overnight.  Previously checking every couple of hours overnight is replaced with swipe sleep through and swipe in the morning!!

I would not want to be without mine now.


----------



## khskel (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm only an occasional user but I would say the are invaluable even on that basis.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 22, 2018)

Some people are reporting they are getting cheaper not alot from Boots,Lloyds , and ASda pharmacies.They are also getting them within a few days instead of weeks that Abbott seem to be taking again.


----------



## grainger (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks all. Think I’ll get a starter pack and see how I get on. Will also pop to boots etc and see what they can do price wise.

Ive always thought they look great - although there has also been a part of me in denial that doesn’t want to see some spikes that certain food cause! But if I’m going to keep the good hba1c momentum up after pregnancy I think I need something that makes testing v quick


----------



## Bloden (Mar 22, 2018)

I don’t know what I’d do without the Libre...I didn’t realise the extent to which my confidence had been affected by having diabetes and just not knowing from finger prick to finger prick what was going on with my BG. Go for it, Grainger!


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 22, 2018)

Yes, I’m an addict too, but then I don’t have a mortgage. It would still be nice if everyone could get it free, it transforms BG control in Type 1s particularly, and demonstrates which foods spike you if Type 1 or 2.


----------



## Sprogladite (Mar 22, 2018)

I believe Asda sent a notice out to their pharmacies not too long ago stating that the Libre sensors should be sold at £44.  I got one for £44 on Tuesday from Asda pharmacy which I'd ordered in desperation on the Friday as my order had been on hold with Abbott for the previous 4 weeks.  Of course now I have the sensor from Asda my Abbott order has been dispatched


----------



## C&E Guy (Mar 22, 2018)

Last year, my local clinic had a few "samples" from the manufacturer and were happy to give them out to patients to try out, and then move onto if the wished.

I had heard before of the costs, but they seemed to be getting a lot more "available".


----------



## Ljc (Mar 22, 2018)

Another  plus is basal testing is just a a swipe and the graph shows what’s happened in the past 8 hrs.


----------



## grainger (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks all. 
Going to see how I can try to budget this in!


----------



## Ljc (Mar 22, 2018)

I read on here that ASDA are selling the sensors for £44 each, if you have one nearby you’ll at least save on the postage als it’s even cheaper that Abbott sells them with VAT removed, It would be worth checking to see if they sell starter packs they come with 2 sensors as they may be cheaper too

Also consider part time use,  you still learn an awful lot about what’s hapoening , the only trouble is that using the libre is so so so very addictive , ask @Northerner how addictive all that info is.


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 23, 2018)

I can also confirm that Asda are selling sensors for £44 each (you have to fill in a VAT exemption form to get that price) and they say they can get them in 2-3 days.  Boots say they can get them next working day but they quoted me £50 each.  Definitely worth checking your local pharmacy!

I have ordered 2 from Asda as emergency backup as Abbott have not told me much about when to expect the ones ordered from them, of course I've now received an email from DPD to say they will be with me in the next hour!  Oh well at least we'll have plenty in stock 
I like to have at least 1 or 2 in stock just in case of failures or door frame incidents!


----------



## NickC (Mar 23, 2018)

I've popped over here from my usual activities on the Libre Facebook page....but just to clarify exactly the situation with buying sensors - as I've had it directly from these three suppliers.  All price are ex-VAT.
Boots - £48.27
Asda - £44
Lloyds - £52.50
(Abbott - £48.29) - I tested the order lead-time this week, ordered Monday, delivery due today or tomorrow...

All store pharmacies should supply regardless of size.

Often the stores will ask for a VAT exemption form.  This is to cover them to prove that they sold the device to an eligible person.  It is not essential, so will not always be required.  Available on numerous websites and sometimes stores will provide them.

Boots is often the most tricky to convince out of these three...but with some key words, they will get it sussed!  Tell them to read their emails on "Boots Live".  All stores had an email at the beginning of February detailing the order process and the price.  They have to order them via Unichem, which I think may be their wholesaler.  Do not let them charge you any more than that and stand your ground.  Ask for the Store Manager if necessary.  Failing that, I have made several calls to the helpdesk at Boots, who have been helpful in resolving the issue with branches. 0345 070 8090.

Finally, be persistent and you might even be lucky - one person managed to get a sensor for £29.10 by a particularly ill-informed Sainsbury branch!  Plenty of Boots and some Lloyds are also selling for £35 in error, but gradually these are disappearing.

More info about stores where people have had success on this map I started: bit.ly/Libre222 and more info about Libre supply here on my blog: http://www.t1tenor.com/2018/03/libre-update.html


----------



## Ljc (Mar 23, 2018)

@NickC   Thanks for the info.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 23, 2018)

Another cost saver to come.

A friend’s daughter is currently trialling a sensor which is set to last three weeks and they are monitoring the accuracy.  That will reduce the cost if it works and remains stable for that period.  Sounds like good news, and perhaps will allow more people to get them on prescription in the future.


----------



## NickC (Mar 23, 2018)

A Libre sensor?  There have been trials run previously that showed the accuracy to dip around day 14....be good if they could overcome this...but I would have thought that it would take a while, perhaps over a year from trials to market...and in that time Libre 2 and some others that have been mentioned might be on the table.


----------

